
Anti-Putin Politician Facing Kremlin Raid Uses Drone to Fly Hard Drives Away - fludlight
https://www.newsweek.com/russia-novosibirsk-sergey-boyko-navalny-1459145
======
deepsun
It's not the first their raid, so I believe they didn't store much data on the
drives, only cloud. However, Russian police unlikely to ever return the seized
stuff, so the drone just saves them money and burden of buying new hard
drives.

~~~
zelon88
And highly symbolic. It was a very defiant gesture.

------
triplee
Now that's the fun part of the cyberpunk timeline I was looking for.

------
throwaway66920
I’ve always assumed high level Russian elections are rigged. Is that true? Are
low level elections more fair?

~~~
rwz
Hell no. It's even crazier and more blatantly unfair since there's less
monitoring and less need to save face and maintain the illusion of fairness.

~~~
throwaway66920
But the article implies this guys movement to elect anti kremlin reps to lower
positions is working?

------
TurkishPoptart
Bravo, Sergei Boiko! I hope people donate to your Yandex Kashelyok.

~~~
seniorivn
[https://money.yandex.ru/to/4100110426155439](https://money.yandex.ru/to/4100110426155439)

